# For the King! For the Lady of the Lake! And for Bretonnia!



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

*For the King! For the Lady of the Lake! And for Bretonnia! (Brets + Wood Elves)*

So for my first Fantasy army I've decided to go for Bretonnian's. I love the idea of chivalrous knights and the whole divide between the knights and peasants.

So far i've came up with some fluff, although I haven't got any names worked out yet. But there will be a lord, and a fair few of the other knights will be his sons (and in the case of the BSB, a daughter), while the bowmen will be aligned with a peasant church, while the Men-At-Arms will obviously be from the lords castle. Of course there will be knights in other colours, for other nobles working with him for the same cause. 

So far heres some painted models and a few in progress shots of conversions.









Peasant Bowmen regiment 1. Will be joined by a Damsel, but she isn't painted yet.









Bowmen regiment 2. Skirmishers. Used the Empire Militia models for these guys, due to the poses.









Questing Knight hero on foot. Will go either with a unit of Men-At-Arms, or Battle Pilgrims. Hes made up from an Empire General, Knight Errant head and Great Sword from the Militia set.


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice work . I sure wish i could paint like that, the subdued colors look really good.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great work so far. Look forward to seeing more of your progress.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Heres a few more unpainted things. My black spray paint ran out today so i cant undercoat anything that aren't knights. (the knights will be getting a white undercoat)









Men-At-Arms regiment 1. (minus shields)









Closer shot of the Questing Knight on foot and his servant/future battle pilgrim/standard bearer for the unit. Made up from parts from the Empire Militia set, Bretonnian Peasant command sprue and the Mordheim accessory sprue.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

The base work with the painted squad really brings them alive for me...I can't wait to see the Damsel added for that splash of color.

Great work


Doc


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, love the bowmen. Looking forward to see the more armored guys! The basework and the front spikes do bring out the classic fantasy setting as a real time and in a real place. Keep it up!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice , love the bowmen and I'll defiantly be following this thread. +Rep.


----------



## ElciD (May 27, 2011)

I can't say much the other guys haven't said, but, i really like your guys so far and can't wait to see some more  And painted. Oh, yess, color <3


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks guys :grin:

I'll be painting the unit of Men-At-Arms this week. They will be a bit more regimented looking than the bowmen, though still not as clean as the knights will be (when I get round to doing them.) Also assembled a Grail Reliquae over the weekend. Ordered some more Battle Pilgrims to make up numbers and It will be ready to be painted soon.

Also they might be getting some allies. Theres a rumbling in the nearby wood... rumours are the trees are coming to life to join the noble Brets to help fight against Goblins invaders....

(ie I bought a Treeman. Now I've came up with a crazy tree/dryad only Wood Elf list at 1000pts which would add quite nicely to the Bretonnians)


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Small update on what i have been working on today.








Men-At-Arms (in progress), the Questing Knight Hero (finished!) and a Treeman (my first Finecast model)

Heres a closer (blurry ) look at the in-progress Treeman, just layers of drybrushing so far.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Look forward to seeing the treeman finished. Noticed any major differences when painting the finecast model, as I havent had a chance to try one yet.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Why a treeman?

As far as I know they are for wood elf armies.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

IanC said:


> Also they might be getting some allies. Theres a rumbling in the nearby wood... rumours are the trees are coming to life to join the noble Brets to help fight against Goblins invaders....
> 
> (ie I bought a Treeman. Now I've came up with a crazy tree/dryad only Wood Elf list at 1000pts which would add quite nicely to the Bretonnians)


:biggrin:.............


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, what Vash pointed out 




Hammer49 said:


> Noticed any major differences when painting the finecast model,


The paint certainly seems to go on a lot better. Undercoat needs a lot less touching up for example. Plus no worries if you knock it over, no chipping!

Heres the complete Men-At-Arms + Paladin on foot


The Treeman... I was planning on finishing it tonight, but a family emergency happened so I'm kinda too stressed out to paint now.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Finished the Treeman!



Think it came out really well  Going to enter it in a little painting comp that my local GW is running to celebrate Finecast.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really nice Ian! The Men-at-arms look fantastic and the Treeman is very nicely done. I will be following along with your progress mate!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I really love your men at arms!

As soon as I saw the colour scheme and painting style I just sighed and said 'They are so cool'


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ohhh I love Bretonnians! I have always wanted an army of these guys but it's the daunting task of painting all those calvary to look different with all the crazy emblems/crests and patters.

Good luck and good job so far!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Cheers everyone  This P-Log is pretty much a Bretonnian + Wood Elves one now I have to say 

Heres some stuff I worked on today for the Elves. Up next for the Brets will be finally painting the Lord and assembling the Grail Knights (which I got today!)


On the left is my Branchwraith, made up from the Dryad kit. Think she looks pretty damn vicious looking (note the Beastman skull as her "head" :laugh: )

On the right are some Eternal Guard (yeah, I know they aren't well liked. But I have some ideas for them...) which I made up using parts from Glade Guard and Glade Riders. (oh and one from mail order)


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Well heres some more elves. I haven't done much painting the past week, was busy busy busy! I did paint my Bret Lords horse. Will be painting him on monday.


Heres a couple of Wood Elf mages converted from the High Elf mage set. Mostly minor conversions, just adding a few leafs and bows. The one on horse is mostly made up from spare bits from the Glade Riders sprues. The one on foot has had some ivy and tree roots added under the rocks, to make it look like he is been lifted by the plants instead of floating. The other guy is a test paint scheme for the elves. He just needs some minor work and I think he will be set.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoever doesn't like Eternal Guard need shooting. 5+/5++ WS5 2 Attack I5 Infantry with +1 rank of supporting attack, buffed by Lore of Life and Beasts? You get a filthy little anchor.

And that both your Plastics and original metals are gorgeous...


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah they do seem pretty good to me, going by the stats at least. And thanks for the compliments 

Heres something small on the side I did today.


I swear I have ADD when it comes to settling on an army...


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

IanC said:


> I swear I have ADD when it comes to settling on an army...


hahaha I bet you're not alone with this one. :biggrin:

I'll give you some motivation: Moar Brets! Moar Brets!!! MOAR!!! :ireful2:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Well they arent Brets, but heres 5 wood elf glade guard?


Thats, like, over a quarter of the unit. Woo.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Elves? ELVES? No! More brets sir! More Brets! :biggrin:

Nice looking glade guard though, are you planning on including eagles?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the greens mate! Now back to the Brets with you!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Bah!  Its the knights! I'm scared of doing them. They are a new level of model painting to me, if you get me. I'll try and make a start on the lord tomorrow, aswell as fixing his horse (hes on a metal horse, I painted it last week and the damn varnish i used on it dried glossy instead of matte). k:


----------



## ElciD (May 27, 2011)

You can make it!  I like ur undead and the elvish guys but i'm really looking forward seeing your knights! U have some nice colors on your soldiers, i want to see how u work on the knights.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

If you are going to be doing any form of heraldry, get masking tape at your local hardware store first. Just a little tip to make the task less daunting.

Good work on the skellies and wood elves btw. But I'll echo what other said: get cracking on those knights! :biggrin:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Really good stuff so far, but we're wanting to see the good ol' knights. Elves can be put on the backburner until then. ;p


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Loving that Treeman model, some really nice detailing there, deserves a +rep for sure


----------

